# Happy Fathers Day



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

To all the men of Haunt Forum, and those that sneak over occasionally from "that other place" (lol) HAPPY FATHER'S DAY! I hope you all have a wonderful, relaxing day.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yes...Happy Daddy's Day to u guys


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day TO to all you Fathers here in the haunt


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Father's Day!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy fathers day one and all


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

tidbit on Fathers Day...
The idea of Father's Day was conceived by Sonora Dodd of Spokane, Wash., while she listened to a Mother's Day sermon in 1909, according to the U.S. Census Bureau. Dodd wanted a special day to honor her father, William Smart, a widowed Civil War veteran who was left to raise his six children on a farm. 


A day in June was chosen for the first Father's Day celebration-June 19, 1910, proclaimed by Spokane's mayor because it was the month of William Smart's birth. 


The first presidential proclamation honoring fathers was issued in 1966 when President Lyndon Johnson designated the third Sunday in June as Father's Day. Father's Day has been celebrated annually since 1972 when President Richard Nixon signed the public law that made it permanent.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cool history. Thanks everyone and back at'cha!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Enjoy !!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy fathers day


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

just go and be with ur father or ur kids!
Happy daddys day!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got just 9 minutes to wish everyone a Happy Fathers Day and still get it in in time.


----------

